# Conformation Critique on this Arabian?



## uflrh9y (Jun 29, 2012)

My first reaction as I find it interesting that there are no full body pictures. It's like they don't want you to see his leg conformation or is back and hindquarters (except for when he was 2 and younger). To me his head is too long, his ears are too long, and his neck is not long enough. His shoulder looks nice as a colt and in the second picture (of course he is trotting and his leg is extended so it will make it look longer then it is).


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

The pictures chosen by the owner are to show off his flash and movement, they're not good shots for a conformation critique. Besides, this isn't your horse or one you plan on purchasing, so nobody has the right to critique him.

As far as for what disciplines he might be best suited, I'd want to know his bloodlines and what his sire, dam, and siblings have done successfully. Any reputable breeder has a reason they put together the dam and sire to produce this particular horse.

If you and your friend want to post your own horses for critique, I'll he more than happy to tell you what I see. Some random horse pulled off a sale site without permission of the owner, no.


----------



## uflrh9y (Jun 29, 2012)

Speed Racer said:


> The pictures chosen by the owner are to show off his flash and movement, they're not good shots for a conformation critique. Besides, this isn't your horse or one you plan on purchasing, so nobody has the right to critique him.
> 
> As far as for what disciplines he might be best suited, I'd want to know his bloodlines and what his sire, dam, and siblings have done successfully. Any reputable breeder has a reason they put together the dam and sire to produce this particular horse.
> 
> If you and your friend want to post your own horses for critique, I'll he more than happy to tell you what I see. Some random horse pulled off a sale site without permission of the owner, no.


I'm fairly new here, but is this a rule? I'm not sure I understand why one can't do conformation critique of a horse for practice if it is not theirs? It's from a for sale site, so obviously they posted the pictures for public viewing and expect people to critique in order to purchase. For horse judging teams, they always critique pictures of various horses pulled from the web or magazines just for the sake of practicing. 

Again, maybe it's a rule on this forum and if so I will gladly remove my critique. Thank you.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Yes, it's a rule. But it shouldn't have to be, because unless an owner is specifically asking you to tear apart their horse it's in extremely bad taste, regardless if the animal is up for sale. 

Posting pictures on a sale ad is NOT an invitation for random people to critique a horse. I'd be livid if I found pictures of mine being torn apart by people I don't know.

Besides, 'ears too long'? How is that relevant? That's not a point to critique, it's a personal prejudice.


----------



## uflrh9y (Jun 29, 2012)

Wow. Well I don't consider conformation critique as pulling apart or bashing a horse. So maybe that is the difference between how you see it and how I see it. But please realize that there are people here, including myself, who don't know the rules and maybe it would be in better taste to kindly explain them. I don't believe the original posters had the intention of being mean or bashing someone's horse and I know for certain I sure didn't. 

And ears are very relevant on the Arab. This is from the Purebred Arabian Standard of Excellence manual...


> The head is a distinctive feature of the Arabian breed. It should be short with a broad forehead and deep circular jowls set wide apart, and tapers to a small, refined muzzle. The ears are short, pricked and alert with fine edges and well defined tips curved delicately inwards.


The op stated that this was for practice for horse judging so one should judge based off the standard. I've judged Arab halter classes back in the day, so that is where I was coming from. It has nothing to do with personal prejudice but breed standard.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

My impression when reading the courtesies when I joined was this was a no-no. I'll add though back when I kept several horse mag subscriptions up to date there were confirmation sections just for this purpose. They are a tool to use to learn to critique as well as place. I know I found several cattle sites that offered this as well and used them as a tool for my students. Maybe your library has back issues of a mag that you could use so that you could practice with several.


----------



## uflrh9y (Jun 29, 2012)

Thank you QtrBel. I completely understand if this is a forum rule and I appreciate you bringing it to my attention. 

My favorite section of Practical Horseman was the conformation section at the back. I used to cut them out back in the day. Brings back memories. 

To the op'ers, if you would like to pm me, I will gladly help in your reasons. Another good idea is to join a 4-H horse judging team. Good luck!


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

I just reread forum rules. The only thing I see relevant is rule 8 that specifically says it is ok to post pictures of other horses. Those pictures are posted on a public forum. 
DOnt really see the reason to post a link to a for sale add though. You could have google image searched Arabians and posted some good shots to discuss, maybe post a pic you think is good and one you think is bad. Probably learn alot more that way. Id be pretty interested in that. Concerning the add you did post. I dont really see anyway to judge one way or the other. In an attempt to be artistic the seller basically didnt publish any decent confirmation shots.
Im gonna look for some confirmation shots of two horses one I like and one I think is bad and see what you guys think


----------



## uflrh9y (Jun 29, 2012)

Maybe we could get an admin here to clarify the rules. I think a conformation thread of random pictures to practice would be a great idea.


----------



## HorsesRForever (May 1, 2011)

I'm sorry if I offended anyone. I honestly didn't think that this was completely against the rules or bad. However, I would be happy to never do this again if it is, and I would be deeply sorry for breaking the rules in the first place.

Anyways, I do give thanks for the one critique I did get. You so far have put me in first place with my opinion. 

By the way, the reason I didn't go with google was because these "horse for sale," ads usually have multiple pictures (like 12) of the one horse. Also, you never know when you might find a good deal :wink:


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Common courtesy, IF I ever saw a pic of one my horses on a confirmation CRITIQUE ( main word here, critique) I would be LIVID. Someone would be in serious trouble. IF an ad is posted for a horse to be sold, it is not intended to be REPRINTED without permission to be used on a Forum such as this. You want to learn, then go look at old post, and see what the comments were and why.


----------



## Horse64 (Jul 21, 2012)

@stevensno
Gosh, for someone talking about common courtesy, you should show some by politely writing a reply instead of writing in a rash, irate manner towards someone. She/he blatantly did not mean to harm.

Plus, I see lots of people asking about horse critiques for potential buys. This horse is for sale. I could easily the confusion. Also, she says she interested in perhaps buying. 

If anything, you should be encouraging someone trying to learn. 

I hope I didn't offend you, but I've learned that YOU NEVER KNOW who that person is behind the screen. For all we know, you could have caused this boy or girl to cry, or he/she is from a horrible situation, etc (not saying you, the person who made this thread, are, but you can see my point).


----------



## uflrh9y (Jun 29, 2012)

HorsesRForever said:


> I'm sorry if I offended anyone. I honestly didn't think that this was completely against the rules or bad. However, I would be happy to never do this again if it is, and I would be deeply sorry for breaking the rules in the first place.
> 
> Anyways, I do give thanks for the one critique I did get. You so far have put me in first place with my opinion.
> 
> By the way, the reason I didn't go with google was because these "horse for sale," ads usually have multiple pictures (like 12) of the one horse. Also, you never know when you might find a good deal :wink:


Oh golly, don't apologize. It was obvious that no one meant any harm and I think the fact that you want to learn more about horses is admirable. It's also obvious that you are new here, so I think common courtesy would be to give you (and me) some leeway. I'm not even sure it is against the rules, but that said, it was clear that you didn't mean it with ill intent. The crappy thing about the internet is sometimes you run into people who forget that the person behind the screen is a real living being with feelings. If it is against the rules then an admin could have just stopped by and given us all a quick heads up. You were not out of line nor do you lack common courtesy or any such thing. 

And I am glad you are in first. 

BTW, I noticed you are from North Florida? I miss Florida, but they have an awesome 4-H program. You should check out the UF Extension website and see if there is a horse judging team in your area.


----------

